# CAPITA - quality or not?



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Loved my Horrorscope. Got rid of it because my knees need something far more damp but that's the only reason. Insanely fun board....

I also have a 2010 Black Death and the only thing I have negative to say is that it doesn't have a super smooth pop to it. My Heritage has an incredibly smooth pop to it... Edgehold and overall fun of the Black Death was alright though. It's now my rock board only because I bought a Heritage

A buddy of mine has last seasons Indoor Survival and digs it... He's had no durability issues

And another friend of mine has last years Ultrafear and he loves it also. Again, no durability issues

I did have a weird issue with the base on my Horrorscope. The base bubble up at the tip when I was waxing it. It wasn't an issue of me over heating the spot, but something was up with that part of the base. 

Can't speak on a stairmaster... That's a throw away board anyways


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

ive got last yrs indoor, i love it, only complaint i have of it is the top sheet takes a beating on the edges if u ride hard...id def buy another capita board, i plan on it in the future actually


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Capita boards are cheap for a reason. They're not made with the best materials and processes. They have some good tech and fun boards, just not known to be durable or last, in fact they seem to have defects and stuff sometimes.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I had the mid-life and it was one of my favorite boards...I beat the shit out of it and it held up so well that I was able to get some good money for it in trade for a Ride DH...turns out the after a few weeks on the DH I noticed cracks in the edges with the same style of riding. So I just picked up a Capita Scaremaster and have been beating pretty hard for a few weeks now and so far I'm pretty happy with it's durability and will probably upgrade to the Stairmaster Extreme next year.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

CAPiTA's are like Jenga towers. If all the blocks are in its pretty stable. But once a couple of them are pulled, thing wants too fall apart. If you hurt a CAPiTA too badly it dies quick. Not very good at taking fixes.

I do however love my IndoorFK and would have no reservations buying another CAPiTA. In fact the Green Machine FK is my new favorite park board of all time.


----------

